

Elephant 2000, John McCarthy new programming language. - edu
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/mccarthy-elephant-2000

======
bayareaguy
I don't know what InfoQ is thinking putting an article in 2 text boxes with
clickboxes to expand the sections.

Here's the text of the article in a much easier to read format:
<http://jottit.com/u9hf6>

------
ntoshev
I must admit I don't understand the benefits of embedding some form of
temporal reasoning in a language or library. Anyone care to explain?

~~~
apgwoz
I don't either at the moment, but I bet many didn't see the significance of
Lisp (then or now) either.

------
st3fan
It sounds like the concepts he is describing are more appropriate for a DSL
within an existing language than in a completely new language.

------
manny
Unfortunately that was rather difficult to watch and follow. I'd rather read
it, so thanks bayareaguy.

